# Newera's Nismo Festival Pictures



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just a few that we took


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Impressive!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

any more of the first two set of cars?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Bad ass, nice one Matt!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome pics :thumbsup:










This is superb by the way - any more pics/info on this car??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we took quite a few pics

that is a nice 33 isnt it , what particular pics do you want?


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome stuff Matt!! Just wondered what other detail shots you have of it... Couple more exterior shots and one/two of the interior maybe?

Am i right in thinking that is a Top Secret front bumper? What Skirts are they?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

wow awesome pics! jealous doesnt describe my feelings right now!


----------



## GT-R Marius (May 19, 2009)

Sooooo heavy really nice pictures!!

The engine bay of the black bnr34 is awesome
do you have more pictures?
maybe you can upload a bundle of pictures and anyone can download them


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

john - i dont think they are TS skirts and front bumper, il see if i can find out

GT=R Marius - just copy the pics from the thread im not uploading them elsewhere

black R34 is HKS Demo car

no interior shots

engine shots


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Great pic thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:Legend as always Matt - thanks! 

Dont think they are TS skirts though.. I've got TS skirts on my 33 and they are quite different.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

great pics


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

more pics of the 31's please, really loving them atm

K


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Some yummy cars ..... am jealous!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

wow nice pictures, thanks for sharing 
do all these cars belong to newera then?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi no 

These are our pictures from the nismo festival


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

awesome pics, thank you very much for my new wallpapers!!


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> thank you very much for my new wallpapers!!


+1

Very nice pics !!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Honestly, it should have looked like that from the beginning . .. and the car being wider would have certainly helped to enhance handling further more.

That two tone black red R33 GTR is the hammer thought.:clap:


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

Totatlly awesome pictures there mate:thumbsup:
Didn't know GTR stands for Giant Twin cur-R-y :chuckle:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

That "HKS driving performer" has funny looking T04Z's on it!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

great pic's matty

that 33 in red is a stunner


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

black / red R33 GTR = awesome


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Cheers for the compliments guys, I'll keep on taking pics at Fuji when there's something interesting on... 

Hasemi Motorsports is around 7km from Fuji curcuit, in Gotemba. They moved their workshop here some years ago, to be closest to one of Japan's best circuits (The other is of course Suzuka).
They have a pretty awesome workshop with full on GTTC cars being worked on upstairs, race transporter usually in the car park, etc. Maybe DCD should take a visit and shoot this red GT-R, it was nicely prepared :thumbsup:

Some interesting reading on Masahiro Hasemi: Masahiro Hasemi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pix. Thanks for posting!


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Piggaz said:


> That "HKS driving performer" has funny looking T04Z's on it!


Yes i also thought the same thing, It definatly used to run a T04Z, 

I wonder why the change back to twins...??!! Because HKS T04z's Rock...


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you for the great pictures,

The GTR karee; was it any good ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Awesome pics as usual.
Loved the R31's and the LM...and that red Hasemi R33 is pure sex.


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool pics. I enjoyed looking through them :thumbsup:


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

awesome pics - this R33 is stunning !


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to be a millionaire :clap: wow cars I like the r34 in black and the white 35's in the garage


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Couple more here from the Newera BICYCLE journey. Miguel, Alex, where that photo of the three of us together? 

Alex here with his ladies. Rented them for the day. Greedy bugger!










And another with the girls.










R31 House car. Loving the dish on this one.










Some of Newera's stock :thumbsup:


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

some realy nice motors there for sure


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Superb pics! Especially love the one of the line up ender the Fuji Speedway sign :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That black HKS car was just absolutely and totally mint. Beautiful.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i LOVE that z tune so much , i would be on my hands and knees looking at it if i see it in the flesh


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely pics


----------

